# Nano Antigona Review (w/Pics)



## lovesbags267

Hi all! 
I recently purchased a nano Antigona, and thought a review might be useful because there's not much information about this size online. First, some background:

I've been a long time fan of the Antigona line but held off on purchasing because I have a large tote/tiny crossbody kind of life (even after covid... go figure), and the Mini size is a good deal larger than my ideal tiny bag size. I struggle to find my personal items in totes, and end up using a little crossbody to keep my phone, keys, and wallet handy while out and about, so I might be the only person on the purseforum who's really A+ excited by this tiny bag trend.... 

In 2018 while browsing Nordstrom's website for teeny tiny crossbodies I stumbled across a Sherpani crossbody wristlet (pic below) that was clearly "Antigona inspired", but made from canvas instead of leather. You know how they say buy a cheaper, similar, bag before you buy designer to see if it would work for you? I did that by accident, and totally recommend it . I ended up using the Sherpani daily, and have essentially given up on other small bags in my closet (camera bags mostly, and they're too large...) so when I realized there was a Nano Antigona it was a no-brainer purchase.

Having had it a few weeks now, I can say that it's essentially the bag I've had and loved for two years, but about 2000% nicer. For example, the card slot actually holds cards. (Crazy, I know.) The zipper is sturdy but easy to open and close, the strap drop was perfect for crossbody on the default setting (I'm 5'8" so that might not be true for smaller ladies), and there's a nice set of pins and a loop to keep the end of the adjustable portion of the strap from flipping up over time. My favorite thing about this bag, though, is the way it lays against my body - it just sits on my hip and stays put. Doesn't stick out particularly, doesn't slide around, just hangs out being a purse within easy reach. 

Totally stuffed, this purse fits:

-1 trifold wallet 
-1 face mask
-1 phone (not pictured, because camera, also I have a Moto Gsomething so it's not a huuuge phone) 
-1 eyeglasses cleaning cloth 
-1 pen
-1 little tube of hand lotion or sanitizer (could probably fit both, actually - I'm out of hand sanitizer) 
-keys 
*my sunglasses live on my head and never in my purse so I didn't test that out, but you could fit them in there if you used the card slot instead of a full wallet, which is what that trifold essentially is.

With room to spare, this purse fits: 

-1 face mask
-1 pen
-1 little tube of lotion or hand sanitizer, or both 
-1 eyeglasses cleaning cloth
-keys
- 1 phone 
-lots of receipts 


Lastly, while both the website and Neiman Marcus/Saks/Nordstrom etc said the Nano came in calfskin only, the bag I received was sugar goat. I'm actually super happy it's not calfskin - sugar goat is my favorite leather and part of why I buy Givenchy. 

Hope this is helpful to anyone else looking at the Nano.  
Let me know if you have any other questions/want pics at another angle.


----------



## randr21

What a great review and ty for the background and pics. So helpful. 

I love it when a bag ends up being perfectly aligned to a tpfer's lifestyle. Even better that you did your test drive with the sherpani. 

I will be checking out the nano ant bc of this review.


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you for the detailed, helpful review, and the pics! Glad you're so happy with your purchase.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

lovesbags267 said:


> Hi all!
> I recently purchased a nano Antigona, and thought a review might be useful because there's not much information about this size online. First, some background:
> 
> I've been a long time fan of the Antigona line but held off on purchasing because I have a large tote/tiny crossbody kind of life (even after covid... go figure), and the Mini size is a good deal larger than my ideal tiny bag size. I struggle to find my personal items in totes, and end up using a little crossbody to keep my phone, keys, and wallet handy while out and about, so I might be the only person on the purseforum who's really A+ excited by this tiny bag trend....
> 
> In 2018 while browsing Nordstrom's website for teeny tiny crossbodies I stumbled across a Sherpani crossbody wristlet (pic below) that was clearly "Antigona inspired", but made from canvas instead of leather. You know how they say buy a cheaper, similar, bag before you buy designer to see if it would work for you? I did that by accident, and totally recommend it . I ended up using the Sherpani daily, and have essentially given up on other small bags in my closet (camera bags mostly, and they're too large...) so when I realized there was a Nano Antigona it was a no-brainer purchase.
> 
> Having had it a few weeks now, I can say that it's essentially the bag I've had and loved for two years, but about 2000% nicer. For example, the card slot actually holds cards. (Crazy, I know.) The zipper is sturdy but easy to open and close, the strap drop was perfect for crossbody on the default setting (I'm 5'8" so that might not be true for smaller ladies), and there's a nice set of pins and a loop to keep the end of the adjustable portion of the strap from flipping up over time. My favorite thing about this bag, though, is the way it lays against my body - it just sits on my hip and stays put. Doesn't stick out particularly, doesn't slide around, just hangs out being a purse within easy reach.
> 
> Totally stuffed, this purse fits:
> 
> -1 trifold wallet
> -1 face mask
> -1 phone (not pictured, because camera, also I have a Moto Gsomething so it's not a huuuge phone)
> -1 eyeglasses cleaning cloth
> -1 pen
> -1 little tube of hand lotion or sanitizer (could probably fit both, actually - I'm out of hand sanitizer)
> -keys
> *my sunglasses live on my head and never in my purse so I didn't test that out, but you could fit them in there if you used the card slot instead of a full wallet, which is what that trifold essentially is.
> 
> With room to spare, this purse fits:
> 
> -1 face mask
> -1 pen
> -1 little tube of lotion or hand sanitizer, or both
> -1 eyeglasses cleaning cloth
> -keys
> - 1 phone
> -lots of receipts
> 
> 
> Lastly, while both the website and Neiman Marcus/Saks/Nordstrom etc said the Nano came in calfskin only, the bag I received was sugar goat. I'm actually super happy it's not calfskin - sugar goat is my favorite leather and part of why I buy Givenchy.
> 
> Hope this is helpful to anyone else looking at the Nano.
> Let me know if you have any other questions/want pics at another angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817862
> View attachment 4817863
> View attachment 4817864
> View attachment 4817865



So cute! Glad it holds a good amount. I always admired the Mini Antigona, but my Marc Jacobs Mini Incognito is too similar in shape for me to go after one. This Nano Antigona will be on my radar now... it is elegant and the style looks versatile enough to go from day to night.


----------



## lovesbags267

randr21 said:


> What a great review and ty for the background and pics. So helpful.
> 
> I love it when a bag ends up being perfectly aligned to a tpfer's lifestyle. Even better that you did your test drive with the sherpani.
> 
> I will be checking out the nano ant bc of this review.



So happy I could help, Randr! Please let me know if you decide to try one out, and what you think of it. I'm a little obsessed  



JenJBS said:


> Thank you for the detailed, helpful review, and the pics! Glad you're so happy with your purchase.



Least I could do! The reviews others have posted here have helped me a ton with my purchases, so I'm just returning the favor. ^^
Also, thank you so much! I'm pretty ecstatic, honestly... I never thought market forces would align to bring me purse peace, let alone in the middle of a pandemic 



ouiouilexiaussi said:


> So cute! Glad it holds a good amount. I always admired the Mini Antigona, but my Marc Jacobs Mini Incognito is too similar in shape for me to go after one. This Nano Antigona will be on my radar now... it is elegant and the style looks versatile enough to go from day to night.



What a cutie the Mini Incognito is! Love the little 'face' that external zipper pocket gives it. I totally see why you wouldn't need a Mini Antigona with that in your closet! That was the only hold up I had when deciding to order the nano Antigona - I technically already owned the bag, and the Sherpani isn't exactly falling apart. It's really only a casual bag, though, which sealed the deal for the ant. 
Happy browsing!!


----------



## mgrant

Thanks for this info! I've had this bag on my wishlist for a few weeks, but was unsure about the size. Looks like it could fit most of what I carry on the weekend, but wonder about my phone. I have a Galaxy s20, which is close to the length of the bag, so it might be a really tight squeeze. Do you think a slim Rayban case would fit?


----------



## lovesbags267

mgrant said:


> Thanks for this info! I've had this bag on my wishlist for a few weeks, but was unsure about the size. Looks like it could fit most of what I carry on the weekend, but wonder about my phone. I have a Galaxy s20, which is close to the length of the bag, so it might be a really tight squeeze. Do you think a slim Rayban case would fit?



If by 'slim' you mean 'fabric', then yes! Sunglasses would definitely fit unless they've got absolutely gigantic lenses. That said, I don't think you'd like having them in there- they'd take up most of the space in the bottom of the bag, so everything else would have to be stacked on top or removed/restacked every time you wanted to use your sunglasses. 
.....Maybe it's time to get a cute glasses chain? They've been trending, so there's some gorgeous ones out now...


----------



## mgrant

lovesbags267 said:


> If by 'slim' you mean 'fabric', then yes! Sunglasses would definitely fit unless they've got absolutely gigantic lenses. That said, I don't think you'd like having them in there- they'd take up most of the space in the bottom of the bag, so everything else would have to be stacked on top or removed/restacked every time you wanted to use your sunglasses.
> .....Maybe it's time to get a cute glasses chain? They've been trending, so there's some gorgeous ones out now...



Thanks so much for the info! I mostly carry my sunglasses case so if it gets dark while I'm out and about, or I'm going to be inside for a while, I have somewhere to put them. But not a dealbreaker if I can't always carry it. I think I really just need to see one in person to make sure my phone will fit. That *definitely* would be a dealbreaker! I swear, phones get bigger while bags get smaller


----------



## lovesbags267

mgrant said:


> Thanks so much for the info! I mostly carry my sunglasses case so if it gets dark while I'm out and about, or I'm going to be inside for a while, I have somewhere to put them. But not a dealbreaker if I can't always carry it. I think I really just need to see one in person to make sure my phone will fit. That *definitely* would be a dealbreaker! I swear, phones get bigger while bags get smaller



Hahaha! It really feels like that... 
I totally understand. Happy bag testing! ^^ 

Wish I had a slim, hard, case (I only have a giant, hard, case for hiking) to do a comparison for you!


----------



## flo.rence

lovesbags267 said:


> Hi all!
> I recently purchased a nano Antigona, and thought a review might be useful because there's not much information about this size online. First, some background:
> 
> I've been a long time fan of the Antigona line but held off on purchasing because I have a large tote/tiny crossbody kind of life (even after covid... go figure), and the Mini size is a good deal larger than my ideal tiny bag size. I struggle to find my personal items in totes, and end up using a little crossbody to keep my phone, keys, and wallet handy while out and about, so I might be the only person on the purseforum who's really A+ excited by this tiny bag trend....
> 
> In 2018 while browsing Nordstrom's website for teeny tiny crossbodies I stumbled across a Sherpani crossbody wristlet (pic below) that was clearly "Antigona inspired", but made from canvas instead of leather. You know how they say buy a cheaper, similar, bag before you buy designer to see if it would work for you? I did that by accident, and totally recommend it . I ended up using the Sherpani daily, and have essentially given up on other small bags in my closet (camera bags mostly, and they're too large...) so when I realized there was a Nano Antigona it was a no-brainer purchase.
> 
> Having had it a few weeks now, I can say that it's essentially the bag I've had and loved for two years, but about 2000% nicer. For example, the card slot actually holds cards. (Crazy, I know.) The zipper is sturdy but easy to open and close, the strap drop was perfect for crossbody on the default setting (I'm 5'8" so that might not be true for smaller ladies), and there's a nice set of pins and a loop to keep the end of the adjustable portion of the strap from flipping up over time. My favorite thing about this bag, though, is the way it lays against my body - it just sits on my hip and stays put. Doesn't stick out particularly, doesn't slide around, just hangs out being a purse within easy reach.
> 
> Totally stuffed, this purse fits:
> 
> -1 trifold wallet
> -1 face mask
> -1 phone (not pictured, because camera, also I have a Moto Gsomething so it's not a huuuge phone)
> -1 eyeglasses cleaning cloth
> -1 pen
> -1 little tube of hand lotion or sanitizer (could probably fit both, actually - I'm out of hand sanitizer)
> -keys
> *my sunglasses live on my head and never in my purse so I didn't test that out, but you could fit them in there if you used the card slot instead of a full wallet, which is what that trifold essentially is.
> 
> With room to spare, this purse fits:
> 
> -1 face mask
> -1 pen
> -1 little tube of lotion or hand sanitizer, or both
> -1 eyeglasses cleaning cloth
> -keys
> - 1 phone
> -lots of receipts
> 
> 
> Lastly, while both the website and Neiman Marcus/Saks/Nordstrom etc said the Nano came in calfskin only, the bag I received was sugar goat. I'm actually super happy it's not calfskin - sugar goat is my favorite leather and part of why I buy Givenchy.
> 
> Hope this is helpful to anyone else looking at the Nano.
> Let me know if you have any other questions/want pics at another angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817862
> View attachment 4817863
> View attachment 4817864
> View attachment 4817865



Such a helpful review, thank you so much! I’m very keen on purchasing this but haven’t seen much on wear and tear. Also this would be my first Givenchy piece, so I’m quite unaware of how their leathers tend to hold up. So just wondering how’s yours fared and whether there are any major issues? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jaime

mgrant said:


> I really just need to see one in person to make sure my phone will fit. That *definitely* would be a dealbreaker! I swear, phones get bigger while bags get smaller



I know this post was from last year but for anyone else curious about phones, I got a nano got the school run where I literally need my license, phone, keys and card in case I need to stop at the shops. The Samsung galaxy S20 ultra definitely fits. I had an S21 ultra which fit fine I now have the iPhone 12 pro max and it fits too. All of these phones fit with some room for if they get bigger in the future.

The bag itself doesn't hold enough for me to use for anything else. My wallet didn't comfortably fit so I got a card holder for those cards I need so my keys and phone fit too. I find this borderline too small though it does hold enough for school run but I dread to think how pointless the one even smaller than the nano would be!!
But I love the bag itself which is why I came up with a reasonable purpose for it in order to buy one!


----------



## canyongirl

What a great review! Thank you for all the details. I'm considering the nano as an everyday bag, this is super helpful!


----------



## Bluebellbun

I've just ordered a Nano Antigona and wondered if any of you ladies had found a suitable bag organiser for inside? 
I like them in my small bags also for keeping the interior clean x


----------



## randr21

Bluebellbun said:


> I've just ordered a Nano Antigona and wondered if any of you ladies had found a suitable bag organiser for inside?
> I like them in my small bags also for keeping the interior clean x


I've recommended Original Club organizers in the past for med and small ants. May want to check out their offerings for nano, either stock or customized. I've had great CS and got my order in decent time.


----------



## Bluebellbun

randr21 said:


> I've recommended Original Club organizers in the past for med and small ants. May want to check out their offerings for nano, either stock or customized. I've had great CS and got my order in decent time.


Thanks for replying . I have one organiser from them already so will take a look.


----------



## randr21

Bluebellbun said:


> Thanks for replying . I have one organiser from them already so will take a look.


I haven't tried others, so am curious about your thoughts? For the price, I thought the value was decent, the delivery time from order to arrival was about a little over a week, compared to much more expensive ones like samorga. The felt ones I bought are still good after many years.


----------



## Jaime

There will honestly be next to no room in there with anything else. I have my phone, keys and card case and it's full. Can't fit my whole wallet which is really small anyway or anything else.


----------



## randr21

Jaime said:


> There will honestly be next to no room in there with anything else. I have my phone, keys and card case and it's full. Can't fit my whole wallet which is really small anyway or anything else.


Good point. I don't own a nano, but it makes sense. Maybe OP has specific need for an organizer?


----------



## Jaime

Yes as per the post to keep the interior clean but this isn't just small it's tiny, so I'd be waiting to see the space before deciding on an organiser. I'd be surprised if they actually make one that fits this size. If the organiser is a deal breaker maybe a return would be preferable but I'd wait to see the side before buying an organiser for it which may make it unusable.


----------



## randr21

Jaime said:


> Yes as per the post to keep the interior clean but this isn't just small it's tiny, so I'd be waiting to see the space before deciding on an organiser. I'd be surprised if they actually make one that fits this size. If the organiser is a deal breaker maybe a return would be preferable but I'd wait to see the side before buying an organiser for it which may make it unusable.


Ah, totally missed that last part. Just read through it again. 

I just bought 3M fabric scotchguard for something else, but now I'm curious if it can work on the fabric lining of bags to keep it cleaner...


----------



## Bluebellbun

Thanks for all the replies . I will wait and see the space first . There doesn’t appear to be an insert on the market. It was mainly just to keep interior clean but I’ll just use pouches. I have an insert in some of my other smaller bags such as the LV PA but maybe this is smaller again xx


----------



## Bluebellbun

For those that own this bag do you still like it ?


----------



## Jaime

Yeh I really like it. Use it mainly for school run where I literally need my phone, licence and keys. But it's also good for going out to lunch or dinner where I need phone keys and card holder. I originally bought it and sent it back as it is so tiny but then I created a use for it when I got sick of dragging a big bag just to get the kids and ordered it again.

I also recently got a second one in pink but decided I didn't need a second one. It was like a bubblegum/barbie pink and I decided I didn't really need two that small. I sent it back just this week. Kinda regretting it because they are handy but just can't see myself using it in that shade of pink.


----------



## Bluebellbun

Yes, I was looking for something small I could use on holiday etc just to carry my phone and a card case and lipstick so this seemed perfect and not too bulky to travel with.


----------



## Jaime

Definitely would fit those things. But didn't fit my small wallet along with phone and keys or sunglasses or anything. Really is for very bare essentials which is why I think any sort of organiser would make it unusable. It is very convenient and looks lovely if you really don't need much.


----------



## Bluebellbun

Hopefully it will arrive soon so I will keep you posted on my thoughts : -)


----------



## Bluebellbun

My nano arrived yesterday and it is super cute ❤️❤️


----------



## Jaime

Lovely!


----------



## Bluebellbun

My nano arrived yesterday and it is super cute ❤️❤️


----------



## baghag91

Been wanting this bag for over a year now, and of course I miss out every time they are on sale! How are you enjoying your nano now that it's been a while?


----------

